# do muck boots run large??



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm getting ready to order a pair of muck boots online and have nowhere to demo any. can some of you guys please tell me if they run big or small? I'm usually an 11.5 but they only come in whole sizes so should i get an 11 or 12?


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

go with the 12's. I have owned 3 pair and all have run a little small.


----------



## Litzsru11 (Sep 10, 2007)

I normally wear 10.5. I bought 11's and they were way to loose. Took them back for 10's and now i'm living a dream.
GO SMALLER!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

They seem to run pretty much right on with size but for hunting I would go with the bigger size so you can wear heavy socks or multiple pairs of socks.


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

i wear 11.5 and bought 11's and they are too small but i still wear them.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like mine big. The air pocket heros circulation and insulation plus I can wear bigger socks. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Realized I did not answer your question. . Spot on size. Maybe touch big if anything

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am an 11.5, and the 11 was too small. I bought the 12, it was a little loose, so I added another insole, it took up the slack and was perfect.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

I wear 10.5 and wear 10 mucks. On the inside of the boot the sizing shows 10/10.5. They fit perfect. Id say go with 11 if you wear 11.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine are a 12 . I wear a 12 on all my boots. I also dont need to wear heavy socks .


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

man there are a lot of conflicting answers on here!!!!


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I wear shoe size 12.... I have Muck Woody Max size 12 and they are a little on the big side. My feet are a little on the narrow side. 

Pretty comfortable in cool weather with thick or two pairs socks. Definitely not made for a lot of walking in places where you need good ankle support. But slip on and off very easily while in bulky hunting clothes and very warm and comfortable.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

NChunter33 said:


> man there are a lot of conflicting answers on here!!!!


There has to be a bunch of places for you to try them on near you. You have to remember that everyone has different width and volume feet. One size 12 foot can be very different from another size 12 foot, so you are going to get many different answers. If you are a true 11.5, like I am, the Muck boot in size 11 will probably feel pretty good except that your toes will jam into the front of the boot. With a 12, you can easily take up the extra space with another insole, which will actually make the boot more comfortable. In the end, boots are like bows, you really should try it first before buying.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Man NChunter33, when I posted I would have bet that most of the responses would have said they run small. It seems most opinions say they are on size or large. I where a size 10 in most shoes and boots. I have a pair of Woody Max and just got the Arctic Pro in size 10. I am worried that I should have gotten the next size in the Arctics for thick socks. I usually feel better in wide size shoes. It may be that the mucks are a little more narrow in feel that is throwing me off. Anyhow, with all this varying response and the boots not being cheap, I would suggest you find a way to try them before you buy them.


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine seem to fit well with heavy socks. Nothing worse than shoes too small, don't go there!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a 11 and I found it to fit a little big but mine are not insulated so I put on an extra pair of wool socks and then it fits well and stays warmer.


----------



## msuron (Jun 15, 2010)

escout402 said:


> There has to be a bunch of places for you to try them on near you. You have to remember that everyone has different width and volume feet. One size 12 foot can be very different from another size 12 foot, so you are going to get many different answers. If you are a true 11.5, like I am, the Muck boot in size 11 will probably feel pretty good except that your toes will jam into the front of the boot. With a 12, you can easily take up the extra space with another insole, which will actually make the boot more comfortable. In the end, boots are like bows, you really should try it first before buying.


Agree with escout402! I have a narrow foot, and wear a size 10 shoe. The Muck size 10 was tight on my toes. Went with size 11, a little slipage when I walk, but I put in another insole and wear thick socks and they work quite well.


----------

